# 2009 Scott CR1 Pro??



## gbull (Jun 19, 2009)

Changing from moountain bike; I am looking for my first road bike and has not ride a road bike before. I am interested on 2009 Scott CR1 Pro and would like to know:-

1) Is there any different between the 2010 & 2009 CR1?
2) Is the geometry same as Addict?
3) Would it be better to get R3 instead? To me the carbon material is the same for both.

Thanks


----------



## TucsonMTB (Aug 3, 2008)

gbull said:


> Changing from moountain bike; I am looking for my first road bike and has not ride a road bike before. I am interested on 2009 Scott CR1 Pro and would like to know:-
> 
> 1) Is there any different between the 2010 & 2009 CR1?


I believe the biggie is that the 2010 model has a replaceable derailure hanger like the Addict. 



gbull said:


> 2) Is the geometry same as Addict?


Check out the Scott website for geometry, but I believe the CR1 provides a little more upright position with it's taller front end. I could be wrong, that's just what I read on this site somewhere, so check the Scott site. http://scottusa.com/us_en/category/8145/road Each model has a separate geometry listing.



gbull said:


> 3) Would it be better to get R3 instead? To me the carbon material is the same for both.


Yes. But, I have a 2009 Addict R4, so I might be biased.  
Still, the lighter Addict frame is supposed to ride a little less harshly than the CR1, despite being just as stiff a pedaling platform. That's just hearsay again, but from both professional print reviews and comments on this site, so it probably has some validity. I have never ridden a CR1 and am not terribly sensitive to ride quality. But, my Addict seems surprisingly smooth compared to other bikes I have owned and is definitely efficient, in my experience.


----------



## haydos (Sep 17, 2007)

Go for a 2010 CR1. 

More upright (comfortable) position, more comfort built into the frame (es compared to the 2009 CR1), it has a replaceable hanger, is around 850g for the frame and it looks cool .

The new CR1s ride quality is smoother than the Addict.

Good luck!


----------



## Optomrider (Mar 12, 2009)

The CR1 Pro is great. I have 09 model. Having come from a flat bar road bike, I was surprised how well it road and how stable it is. I love it.


----------



## gbull (Jun 19, 2009)

*Thanks for all the input... Thanks*

Wish to thanks all help and sharing your expereince on Scott CR1 Pro..

Thanks


----------

